# R22 Refrigerant



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Selling an R22 tank. Its a 30lb size I believe, and currently weighs 39lb. It feels full, but I guess I can't technically confirm. A person could always confirm upon pickup. Asking $400obo, located in NW Houston/Cypress.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Still available, $350obo


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

$300


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty flexible here. Trying to make room in the garage.


----------

